# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Elez Biberaj: Shqipëria në udhëkryq të demokracisë

## Albo

Nga Elez Biberaj

Njëzet e pesë vjet pas përmbysjes së regjimit komunist totalitar të Enver Hoxhës, shqiptarët kanë të drejtë të ndihen krenarë për arritjet politike dhe ekonomike që ka shënuar vendi i tyre. Shqipëria tashmë është një vend i transformuar. Janë zhvilluar tetë zgjedhje parlamentare që nga viti 1991, me rotacion pushteti mes dy partive më të mëdha politike. Shqiptarët përgjithsisht i kanë pranuar normat demokratike dhe demokracia shihet si sistemi ideal politik. Mbrojtja e të drejtave të njeriut dhe ndarja e pushteteve janë të mishëruara në kushtetutë. Zbatimi i reformave ka sjellë rritje ekonomike të qëndrueshme, përmirësime në infrastrukture, dhe ulje të varfërisë. Shqipëria po ashtu ka parë lindjen e një media dinamike dhe të shumëllojshme. Dhe ndërsa niveli i angazhimit qytetar nuk është shumë i lartë, roli i shoqërisë civile po bëhen gjithënjë më i rëndësishëm dhe në disa raste ajo ka arritur të ndikojnë në procesin vendim-marrës të qeverisë.

Qëndrimet e Shqipërisë në politikën e jashtme kanë qënë në përputhje me interesat kryesorë rajonale e botërore të Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe Bashkimit Evropian. Përmes partneritetit me Shtetet e Bashkuara, anëtarësimit në NATO dhe tani, edhe si vend kandidat i BE-së, Shqipëria është pozicionuar vendosmërisht më Perëndimin. Kursi që kanë përqafuar shqiptarët është ai i thellimit të lidhjeve historike me Evropën e me vlerat demokratike, dhe kundërshtimin i ekstremizmit fetar. Shqipëria ka mbështetur fuqishëm bashkëpunimin dhe pajtimin në Ballkan dhe roli i e saj në rajon është rritur ndjeshëm.

Megjithë këto arritje mbresëlënëse, Shqipëria demokratike e gjen veten në udhëkryq. Ajo vlerësohet shumë më ulët se shumica e ish vendeve të bllokut sovjetik dhe republikave jugosllave për treguesit e demokracisë, dhe ende nuk ka krijuar një sistem mirë-funksionues demokratik. Shqipëria vuan më shumë se vendet e tjera që kanë kryer tranzicionin nga komunizmi në një sistem shumë-partiak, nga cilësia e ulët e demokracisë. Siç thekson edhe raporti i fundit i Komisionit Evropian, Shqipëria duhet të bëjë shumë më tepër për të forcuar shtetin ligjor, për të intensifikuar luftën kundër korrupsionit dhe krimit të organizuar, për funksonimin e duhur të institucioneve të shtetit, për të pastruar parlamentin nga elementët kriminalë dhe të korruptuar, dhe për të realizuar reforma të thella në drejtësi.
Ka shumë faktorë që shpjegojnë përparimin e dobët demokratik të Shqipërisë: mungesa e një kulture demokratike, trashëgimia komuniste, dhe dobësia ekonomike. Por, pa dashur të minimizoj rëndësinë e tyre, nuk ka asnjë dyshim se shumë prej vështirësive me të cilat përballet Shqipëria janë pasojë e drejtëpërdrejtë e qëndrimeve dhe vendimeve të elitave të saj qeverisëse. Gabime, dështime, politika jo të drejta, dhe raste të humbura kanë qënë tipare të përbashkëta të qeverive demokrate edhe të atyre socialiste.

Shqipëria ndeshet me një numër sfidash të ndërlikuara. Ato do të vënë në provë aftësitë udhëheqëse të politikanëve të tanishëm dhe do të përcaktojnë në se Shqipëria do të arrijë të konsolidojë plotësisht demokracinë e saj.

Çështja më jetike mbetet ekonomia. Shqipëria renditet mes vendeve më të varfëra në rajon, me papunësi të lartë dhe mundësi të kufizuara ekonomike. Segmente të tëra të shoqërisë besojnë se nuk kanë asgjë në dorë për të përcaktuar të ardhmen e vendit të tyre, ose për të ndikuar tek vendimet politike që kanë të bëjnë me interesat e tyre jetike. Shqipëria është një nga vendet që prodhon numrin më të lartë të imigrantëve. Rreth 20 për qind e popullsisë është largur nga vendi që nga fillimi i viteve 90. Dhe siç kemi parë me valën e fundit të emigrantëve, Shqipëria po humbet shumë nga qytetarët e saj të edukur dhe në moshë të re  që janë pjesa më vitale e popullsisë. Humbja e shpresës dhe përkeqësimi i gjendjes ekonomike, janë tregues që Shqipëria mund të jetë në prag të humbjes së garës mes mundësive ekonomike dhe pakënaqësisë.

Korrupsioni, paligjshmëria e përhershme, dhe dështimi për të forcuar shtetin ligjor, përbëjnë një kërcënim serioz për vetë ekzistencën e demokracisë në Shqipëri. Korrupsioni ka hedhur rrënjë në të gjitha nivelet e qeverisjes dhe të shoqërisë. Mbajtja e një posti publik ose në administratë është kthyer në rrugën më të mirë për tu pasuruar. Pasuria dhe pushteti janë përqëndruar në duart e një grupi të vogël. Drejtësia shihet si një nga institucionet më të korruptuara në Shqipëri. Korrupsioni dhe mungesa e shtetit ligjor mishërohen më së miri tek kriminalizimi i parlamentit dhe tek paturpësia se si zyrtarët përpiqen për të ndikuar tek vendimet e gjykatave. Rrallë ndodh që zyrtarë të zgjedhur apo të emëruar të ndëshkohen për abuzim pushteti, korrupsion apo shkelje të tjera. Prandaj nuk është për tu habitur që publiku nuk ka shumë besim tek fushata e qeverisë kundër korrupsionit dhe tek kryerja e reformave të thella në drejtësi.

Media në Shqipëri ka bërë pak përparim drejt të qënit një pushtet i katërt funksionues. Shumica e mediave janë të lidhura me qeverinë ose me parti apo politikanë të caktuar. Ndonëse qeveri të ndryshme e kanë shpallur veten si kampionë të shtypit të lirë, shpesh ato kanë ushtruar trysni me forma të ndryshme ndaj mediave, si mosdhënie reklamash, apo duke u bërë trysni pronarëve ose bizneseve të tyre. Biznesmenë të njohur, të lidhur ngushtë me partitë politike në qeveri ose opozitë, kanë blerë gazeta dhe stacione të rëndësishme televizive. Shumë gazetarë, të pambrojtur nga trysnia politike dhe ekonomike, praktikojnë gjerësisht auto-censurën dhe kanë një mungesë profesionalizmi dhe etike. Vendosja e një shtypi vërtetë të lirë, do të kërkojë që gazetarët ti mbrojnë më me forcë të drejtat e tyre. E lidhur ngushtë me këtë, është nevoja që gazetarët tu qëndrojnë besnik standarteve profesionale të gazetarisë. Në shumicën e rasteve, nuk ka asnjë lloj muri-ndarës midis zyrtarëve qeveritarë dhe pronarëve të mediave nga njera anë, dhe gazetarëve nga ana tjetër, një ndarje e nevojshme për të siguruar integritetin redaksional dhe pavarësinë e shtypit.

Ndoshta pengesa kryesore që Shqipëria nuk ka arritur potencialin e saj të plotë demokratik, ka qënë polarizimi politik. Politika në Shqipëri vazhdon të jetë tejet konfrontuese dhe përçarëse. Dy forcat kryesore, Partia Socialiste dhe Partia Demokratike, nuk kanë pranuar të angazhohen në arritjen e kompromiseve, që janë një normë e zakonshme në një shoqëri demokratike. Qëllim kryesor i tyre ka qënë sigurimi dhe mbajtja e pushtetit. Në funksion të realizimit të këtij qëllimi, ato janë angazhuar në praktika të dyshimta demokratike  nuk kanë respektuar shtetin ligjor, kanë shpërndarë pasuritë publike sipas parapëlqimit partiak, kanë ndryshuar rregullat e lojës nga një palë zgjedhje në tjetrën dhe kanë ushtruar trysni ndaj institucioneve të pavarura dhe grupeve të shoqërisë civile. Kur janë në opozitë, ose gjatë fushatave elektorale, politikanët shqiptarë e portretizojnë veten si udhëheqës frymëzues, reformatorë, konsensual, dhe mbështetës të reformave politike dhe ekonomike që synojnë shndërrimin e Shqipërisë në një shtet funksionues demokratik. Por kur vijnë në pushtet, shumë shpejt largohen nga rruga demokratike, shmangin kontrollet dhe balancat institucionale, që më parë i mbështesnin, konsolidojnë pushtetin me qëndrime anti-demokratike, dhe përpiqen të kapin shtetin për përfitime ekonomike. Çdo qeveri e re ka kryer spastrime të mëdha në administratën shtetërore. Shqipëria ende nuk ka arritur të zëvendësojë klientelizmin dhe interesat partiake, me meritokracinë për punësimet në administratën publike.

Është e vështirë për të kuptuar vazhdimin dhe intensifikimin e polarizmit të ashpër politik sot kur dallimet ideologjike mes partive kryesore politike janë ngushtuar ndjeshëm. Ndërsa pranohet gjerësisht se pushteti politik mund të fitohet në mënyrë të ligjshme vetëm nga kutitë e votimit, zgjedhjet në Shqipëri shoqërohen me dramë të madhe. Ato shihen si një betejë për jetë a vdekje, vetëm me fitues e të mundur, dhe jo si një garë mes platformave politike.

Në parlament, debatet janë kthyer në një teatër politik. Fyerjet vulgare, shpifjet dhe gënjeshtrat janë bërë pjesë normale e debatit politik. Kjo retorikë armiqësore dhe provokuese ka krijuar një atmosferë toksike në parlament, që nuk e ndihmon debatin demokratik. Polarizimi politik e ka bërë shumë të vështirë gjetjen e individëve që shqiptarët mund ti shohin si shembuj pozitiv. Njëzetepesë vjet më parë, ne tek Zëri i Amerikës, mund të intervistonim në periudha krizash të thella personalitete të shquara, si Rexhep Qosja dhe Ismail Kadare, deklaratet e të cilëve kishin ndikim. Sot, është vështirë të gjesh një personalitet që të pranohet si figurë bashkuese dhe një forcë e moderuar.
Zgjedhjet e vitit 2013 krijuan shpresë dhe pritshmëri për ndryshime e reforma. Socialistët korren nje fitore të thellë, duke siguruar kështu një mandat të jashtëzakonshëm për të bërë ndryshime. Me përjashtim të qeverisë së parë të zgjedhur në mënyrë demokratike në mars të 1992, asnjë qeveri tjetër nuk ka patur një mandat të tillë, dhe bashkë me të, edhe mundësinë për të kryer reforma të thella politike dhe ekonomike.

Kryeministri Edi Rama kishte bërë shumë premtime gjatë fushatës së tij të bujshme elektorale për të forcuar shtetin ligjor, luftuar korrupsionin e krimin e organizuar, për të reformuar drejtësinë dhe modernizuar ekonominë. Ndërsa qeveria ka bërë përparime në shumë fronte, kryeministri Rama nuk arriti të shfrytëzonte mundësitë e këtij momenti vendimtar për të ndjekur një kurs të ri. Me që gëzonte një shumicë të mjaftueshme në parlament, Kryeministri Rama nuk e pa të nevojshme të ndërmirte masa serioze për një marrëdhënie më normale me opozitën. Ndonse para zgjedhjeve ai mbeshteste pavarësinë e insitucioneve dhe kërkonte respektimin e ndarjes së pushteteve, pasi erdhi ne pushtet ai nuk ngurroi që të perpiqej për tiu shmangur sistemit të kontrollit dhe balancave të institucioneve. Deri tani nuk ka shenja se marrëdhëniet e qeverisë me opozitën mund të përmirësohen së shpejti. Është e pabesueshme që për vite të tëra nuk ka patur ndonjë takim kokë-më-kokë mes udhëheqësve të të dy forcave kryesore politike.

Partia Demokratike është ende në procesin e rimëkëmbjes pas humbjes së thellë elektorale. Ajo ndeshet me sfida të shumta dhe do ti duhet kohë të rehabilitohet në sytë e elektoratit shqiptar. Sali Berisha, i cili e kishte dominuar partinë për më shumë se dy dekada dhe shikohej nga baza e partisë si udhëheqes i domosdoshëm, dha dorëheqjen nga posti i kryetarit në vitin 2013 pa përgatitur më parë brezin që do ta pasonte. Dorëheqja e tij ka krijuar një boshllëk të madh. Lulzim Basha po ecën me kujdes drejt konsolidimit të pushtetit, duke u përpjekur ti mbajë të bashkuara grupet e ndryshme në parti. Por ai ende nuk ka arritur të krijojë profilin e tij politik. Ai ka zgjedhur rrugën më të lehtë, siç kanë bërë zakonisht udhëheqësit e opozitës gjatë njëzetepesë vjetëve të fundit, duke luajtur rolin e kritizerit të ashpër, duke nxirrë gjithshka që bën qeveria dhe duke ndjekur disa prej taktikave të dëmshme që socialistët kishin zbatuar para zgjedhjeve të 2013. Zoti Basha duhet të luajë rolin e një udhëheqësi vizionar, që shikon nga e ardhmja dhe bashkëpunon me qeverinë për çështjet dhe reformat e rëndësishme.

Ndërsa Shqipëria po shqyrton mundësinë e reformave në drejtësi dhe kushtetutë, bashkëpunimi midis qeverisë dhe opozitës është jetik. Të dyja  qeveria dhe opozita  duhet të ndajnë si barrën ashtu edhe përfitimet nga reformat.
Që Shqipëria të bëjë një shkëputje të qartë nga e kaluara dhe të konsolidojë plotësisht sistemin demokratik, udhëheqësit e saj duhet të bëjnë një vlerësim real dhe të nxjerrin mesime të vlefshme nga mënyra se si është qeverisur vendi deri më tani. Por cilat janë disa nga këto mësime që mund tju ndihmojnë vendim-marrësve në të ardhmen? Unë do të përmend katër mësime të përgjithshme.

 Përqëndrimi tek interesat partiake dhe objektivat politike afat-shkurtëra, në vend të interesave themelore kombëtare, sjell pasoja të rënda dhe afat-gjatë për politiken e brendshme dhe të jashtme. Reformat graduale janë të lehta politikisht për tu kryer, por ato sjellin ndryshime të vogla. Përvoja e deritanishme deshmon se ritmi i ngadaltë i ndryshimeve e ka zgjatur agoninë e shqiptarëve dhe integrimin e vendit të tyre në BE. Sfidat madhore të vendit mund të përballohen në mënyrë më të efektshme permes përpjekjeve të përbashkëta të qeverisë dhe opozitës. Zbatimi i reformave rrënjësore që kanë të bëjnë me çështjet themelore kombëtare, dhe që do të kenë një jetë më të gjatë se sa mandati i një administrate, kërkojnë konsensus të gjerë.

 Dy, përpjekjet e udhëheqësve politikë për të kufizuar hapësirat e kundërshtarit, për të ushtruar kontroll autoritar mbi partinë e grupin e tyre parlamentar, institucionet e pavarura, median, dhe shoqërinë civile, kanë prirjen të sjellin rezultat të kundërt dhe në një këndvështrim afat-gjatë, minojnë përparimin demokratik dhe dëmtojnë mundësitë e vendit për zhvillim. Tashmë duhet të jetë e qartë se Shqipëria nuk mund të shndërrohet në një shtet funksionues demokratik pa institucione të fuqishme të pavarura.

 Tre, përvoja e shumë vendeve në tranzicion dëshmon se qeveritë që nuk dëgjojnë zërin e popullit dhe nuk respektojnë aspirtat e qytetarëve të tyre për mundësi më të mëdha politike, sociale dhe ekonomike, rrezikojnë veten e tyre. Shembujt e fundit në Ukrainë dhe Rumani janë domethënës. Ishte pakënaqësia dhe zemërimi popullor ndaj elitave të korruptuara që nxiti protesta masive që çuan në rrëzimin e presidentit Victor Yanukovych dhe dorëheqjen e kryeministrit Victor Ponta. Ndërsa gjendja në Shqipëri nuk është e njejtë me atë në Ukrainë dhe Rumani, nuk ka asnjë dyshim se hendeku midis atyre në pushtet dhe atyre pa pushtet është shumë i thellë. Pesimizmi është në ngritje dhe shumë shqiptarë kanë humbur shpresën. Rritja e vështirësive ekonomike, paaftësia e qeverisë për tu treguar e vendosur në luftën kunder korrupsionit dhe shtimi i pakënaqësisë sociale mund të çojnë në përplasje serioze.

 Dhe katër, marrëdhëniet jofunksionale mes aktorëve kryesorë politikë kanë pasur pasoja shumë të rënda për vendin. Paaftësia e demokratëve dhe socialistëve për të bërë kompromis dhe punuar së bashku, ka rezultuar në një qeverisje të dobët dhe ka ngadalësuar integrimin në Bashkimin Evropian. Në se nuk vihet nën kontroll, ky konflikt i papërgjegjshëm dhe jo-parimor, dhe retorika e ashpër armiqësore që e shoqëron, mund të dëmtojë seriozisht qëndrueshmërinë e Shqipërisë.

Mbetet për tu parë në se udhëheqësit shqiptarë kanë vullnetin politik për të zgjidhur disa prej mangësive dhe gabimeve më të mëdha, që kanë penguar Shqipërinë të arrijë potencialin e saj demokratik. Deri tani, reformat e thella, qeverisja e mirë, dhe lufta ndaj korrupsionit nuk kanë qënë përparësi e qeverive të ndryshme që kanë drejtuar vendin. Gjendja aktuale, gjithsesi, është e rëndë dhe çmimi i dështimit mund të jetë i madh për elitat politike dhe vendin në tërësi.

Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe Bashkimi Evropian kanë treguar angazhim të thellë për përparimin demokratik të Shqipërisë. Ato kanë mbeshtetur udhëheqësit shqiptarë me shpresë se ata do të udhëhiqnin vendin e tyre drejt një demokracie të vërtetë, e jo që të ndiqnin praktika jo-demokratike e të pasuroheshin në mënyrë të paligjshme, duke vjedhur kështu të ardhmen e popullit të tyre. Ndërsa shtytja për ndryshime reale duhet të vijë nga brenda, bashkësia ndërkombëtare duhet ta ndihmojë Shqipërinë ta përfundojë procesin e konsolidimit të demokracisë. Bashkësia ndërkombëtare mund ta bëjë këtë duke përdorur levat e ndryshme që ka në dizspozicion për të ushtruar trysni mbi vendim-marrësit shqiptarë. Ata që luftojnë me të vërtetë për një Shqipëri të begatë, demokratike e të drejtë duhen mbështetur, ndërsa politikanët, zyrtarët dhe biznesmenët e dyshuar për korrupsion dhe lidhje me krimin e organizuar duhet të përballen me ndëshkime të rënda.

Vendim-marrësit në Tiranë shpesh e shohin mbështetjen që jep bashkësia ndërkombëtare si një ripohim të politikave të tyre. Por ata duhet ta dinë se Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe Bashkimi Evropian nuk mbeshtesin individë të caktuar politikë. Ato mbeshtesin aspiratat e popullit shqiptar për një proces politik gjithë-përfshirës, për vendosjen e shtetit ligjor, dhe për krijimin e një qeverie të efektshme dhe të përgjegjëshme. Nuk ka në të vërtetë asnjë arësye bindëse sot, se përse Shqipërisë i duhet dhënë ndihmë pa kushte. Ndërsa Shqipëria është e rëndësishme, ajo nuk është pjesë e interesave jetikë të Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe Bashkimit Evropian. Shqipëria është thjesht pjesë e strategjisë së tyre periferike. Bashkësia ndërkombëtare, e angazhuar sot me çështje të shumta dhe shumë më urgjente se Shqipëria, nuk pritet të jetë më aq e gatshëme për të ndihmuar, në se udhëheqësit në Tiranë perceptohen si të korruptuar, të përçarë, dhe me një angazhim të dyshimtë ndaj demokracisë. Kështu, udhëheqësit shqiptarë duhet të jenë të ndërgjegjshëm nga rreziku i një lodhjeje me Shqipërinë.

Sot, njëzet e pesë vjet pas përmbysjes së komunizmit, elita politike shqiptare e ka vetë në dorë të nxjerrë mësimet e duhura nga gabimet e së kaluarës dhe të krijojë një sistem ekonomik dhe politik gjithëpërfshirës, me mundësi për të gjithë, që ndërton një të ardhme që forcon demokracinë, shton transparencën dhe përgjegjësinë, dhe përkrah politika zhvillimi të qëndrueshme. Zbatimi i reformave rrënjesore kërkon udhëheqje të efektshme. Që Shqipëria të arrijë potencialin e saj dhe të gëzojë të mirat e plota të një demokracie të konsoliduar, udhëheqësit e saj duhet të venë interesat e larta të vendit para interesave personale dhe të zbatojnë një spektër të gjerë reformash politike dhe ekonomike. Në se dështojnë në këtë pikë, udhëheqësit shqiptarë do ti mohonin popullit të tyre një të ardhme më të mire.


Lapsi

----------


## Albo

> Sot, njëzet e pesë vjet pas përmbysjes së komunizmit, elita politike shqiptare e ka vetë në dorë të nxjerrë mësimet e duhura nga gabimet e së kaluarës dhe të krijojë një sistem ekonomik dhe politik gjithëpërfshirës, me mundësi për të gjithë, që ndërton një të ardhme që forcon demokracinë, shton transparencën dhe përgjegjësinë, dhe përkrah politika zhvillimi të qëndrueshme. Zbatimi i reformave rrënjesore kërkon udhëheqje të efektshme. Që Shqipëria të arrijë potencialin e saj dhe të gëzojë të mirat e plota të një demokracie të konsoliduar, udhëheqësit e saj duhet të venë interesat e larta të vendit para interesave personale dhe të zbatojnë një spektër të gjerë reformash politike dhe ekonomike. Në se dështojnë në këtë pikë, udhëheqësit shqiptarë do t’i mohonin popullit të tyre një të ardhme më të mire.


I nderuar Zoti Biberaj!

Citova pjesen e fundit te shkrimit tuaj, pasi ju, si shume shqiptare apo dashamires te tjere te Shqiperise e shqiptareve, e shihni ndryshimin e vendit te lidhur me pushtetaret dhe eliten politike. Ju kujtoj Zoti Biberaj se demokracia shqiptare mund te mos jete e forte, shqiptaret mund te mos kene nje tradite te zhvilluar demokratike, por kjo nuk duhet kuptuar se demokracia mes shqiptareve nuk eshte prezente, apo me mire te themi nuk eshte levruar ne keto 25 vjet. Demokracia shqiptare nuk eshte me nje mit, eshte nje realitet. Nje realitet i prekshem. Realiteti demokratik i Shqiperise se ketyre 25 vjeteve mund te mos na pelqeje, por kjo nuk duhet te na shtyje qe te reagojme duke mohuar prezencen e demokracise, apo duke bere me faj gjithmone klasen politike. Tek e fundit, pushtetaret ne Shqiperi nuk zgjidhen vete, ata e marrin apo e leshojne pushtetin me voten e lire te shqiptareve. Nuk duhet ti shfajesojme shqiptaret nga barra e fajit apo nga barra e pergjegjesise qytetare ne nje sistem demokratik. Shpesh analistet shfajesojne shqiptarin nga barra e fajit, dhe fajin ia faturojne vetem klases politike apo emrave te pervecem.

Politikanet e pergojuar per korrupsion shqiptaret nuk i kane ndeshkuar me vote, perkundrazi, ua kane dhene voten. Fenomeni i blerjes e shites se votes, nuk e shfajeson qytetarin qe e ben kete gje me ndergjegje te plote. Nese do te pyesje sot nje demokrat dhe nje socialist ne Shqiperi, se cili prej njerezve te politikes shqiptare eshte me i korruptuari, per cudine e vesheve te tua, si demokrati dhe socialisti do te ishin ne nje mendje: Ilir Meta! Akuzat e faktuara per korrupsion ndaj Metes kane pushtuar faqet e ekraneve e televizioneve ne vite. Por per "cudine" e te gjitheve, elektorati i Ilir Metes shtohet nga zgjedhjet ne zgjedhje. Si ka mundesi, do te pyesje ti nga Amerika, qe nje njeri i sulmuar nga te gjitha krahet e politikes si i korruptuar, arrin qe te shtoje mbeshtetjen e elektoratit shqiptar? Perse ta them kete i nderuari Z. Biberaj? Qe te kuptosh, qe korrupsioni ne Shqiperi nuk eshte nje emer i pervecem, korrupsioni ne Shqiperi eshte nje murtaje qe ka pushtuar gjithe shoqerine. Nuk eshte vetem Ilir Meta i korruptuar, te korruptuar jane edhe te gjithe ata qe i shesin voten Ilir Metes per nje thes me miell, per $20 apo per nje vend pune. Une e ti mund te rrime e "analizojme" arsyet se perse shqiptaret kane arritur ne ate pike sa te shesin lirine e tyre ne kete menyre, por kjo nuk duhet te na pengoje qe ta shohim realitetin ne sy.

Problemi i Shqiperise sot jane shqiptaret qe kane ngelur atje. Ne keto 25 ne Shqiperi nuk eshte bere vetem politike, ne keto 25 vjet ka ndodhur edhe nje fenomen qe shume pak e trajtojne: inteligjenca e asaj shoqerie e ka braktisur ate vend per te krijuar nje jete te re ne emigracion, dhe ne Shqiperi kane mbetur vetem parazitet, kriminelet, dhe njerezit qe punojne per llogari te tyre. Kemi arritur ne ate pike, sa per kryeminister sot kemi nje njeri te deshtuar, qe nuk ka punuar nje dite te vetme ne jeten e tij, qe e mban veten per Rilindas edhe pse nuk kualifikohet dot as si intelektual, qe nderton nje bunker te Enver Hoxhes ne mes te Tiranes, dhe cuditet se perse shqiptaret nuk e kuptojne apo vleresojne "artin" e bunkerit te tij.

Une i dashur Zoti Biberaj, nuk pres nga klasa politike qe te ndryshoje te tashmen apo te ardhmen e popullit tim. Une vetem i lutem Zotit: "Meshiroje popullin tim o Zot e falu shqiptareve mend!"

Albo

----------

